

Show HN:Bitcoin parody site - we use carrots. - noagendamarket
http://weusecarrots.com

======
dhume
Carrots also have intrinsic value because they are directly useful: should I
get hungry, I can eat them.

~~~
noagendamarket
You can also feed your alpacas with them.

------
_Lemon_
As it's not immediately obvious, the original site being parodied:
<http://www.weusecoins.com/>

~~~
noagendamarket
that is the one. We added the link for you.

------
socrates1024
I have to say, I appreciate a 'financial' community with a sense of humor.

